# Anyone Like Diamonds ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just set four diamonds into the screws on the bezel of my wonderful Aquanautic watch. Bling Bling.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

You'll be mobbed next time you show up at the Bacchus club


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Told you you were a blouse!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Errr is your Mrs borrowing it then? Or Alex?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you all like it.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually, I think that's quite a neat idea. But I'd fill all eight screws as, at the moment, it looks rather as though four of the diamonds have fallen out


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Is that the prototype for the RLT Master Chav?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Are you sure you havent just squished bits of tin foil in there?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Are you sure you havent just squished bits of tin foil in there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be Jase but I'll bet it came off expensive Swiss chocolate.







Roy's no cheapskate ya know.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if he took all 8 screws out wouldn't the bezel fall off


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

pg tips said:


> if he took all 8 screws out wouldn't the bezel fall off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















....is it true what they say "diamonds are a girls best friend"


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,

Roy is doing mine for me too





















I love it









PG the bezel is held on with the other screws not the diamond set ones,so it is easy to change or remove if you want to swap it for the other types of bezel,which I will


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have just set four diamonds into the screws on the bezel of my wonderful Aquanautic watch. Bling Bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the watch not the diamonds sorry


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Chavtastic.................

I would prefer to have seen miniture allen screws....

Roger


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Words fail me...










Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> Words fail me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went out last night wearing it and words failed everyone. They had just never seen a watch looking this good.









I was sat with some blokes wearing Rolex's , JLC etc. It was my watch that got all the attention.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> I went out last night wearing it


Did you pull?










Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> > I went out last night wearing it
> 
> 
> Did you pull?
> ...


Need you ask,


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just been looking at the Aquanautic website. Looks to me as if you could take eight "diamond screws" from one of the womens Star Cuda range and fit them to the Bara Cuda as they appear to be pretty much the same watch but with a wider range of styles, colours, straps etc.

In fact [he said, exposing himself to total ridicule] I think some of the womens watches are nicer than the mens ones!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That's not a bad idea Rich,


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> That's not a bad idea Rich,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure that I want one, but could you ask Aquanautic if it's possible to do something like these?:

Rich Cuda 1

Rich Cuda 2

If it's possible I just _might_ be interested









I haven't posted the pics as I didn't want to potentially upset anyone at Aquanautic - unlikely but you never know! Neither of the watches exist, I just made them up in PaintShop Pro from two of Aquanautic's existing models, one men's Bara Cuda and one lady's Star Cuda.

You can post the pics if you like, if you think anyone else may be interested, if it's possible to make them at all!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PM sent Rich.


----------

